# Anyone use Kreg Klamp Trak on there RT



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I found this product from kreg kinda interesting . There not miter slot rails or a channel but more of a piece that you can integrate into the end of a router table that kregs clamps can secure to called a Klamp trak. Do you think they would get in the way if they were on the ends of a RT as I thought they could come in handy when building projects , as I want a multi purpose table . 
Wish they were gold though as there going to clash with the Incra plate 

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c34/clamping-accessories/p69/klamp-traktrade/


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have three sections of this track. Two are on a workbench, on the front edge and right edge, installed at 90* to each other. They are through bolted, as recommended by Kreg (not as difficult as some have said). They are ROCK SOLID! 

The third section is on another work bench and I use it sort of like adjustable bench dogs. This was after I found that the clamp you show does not fit generic miter track because the bolt head is a unique size/shape. 

In each case they are mounted flush to the table top and do not interfere with other uses of the workbenches.

I haven't found much to complain about with most all the Kreg products I have purchased (and I do not work for Kreg).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Red Stick said:


> I have three sections of this track. Two are on a workbench, on the front edge and right edge, installed at 90* to each other. They are through bolted, as recommended by Kreg (not as difficult as some have said). They are ROCK SOLID!
> 
> The third section is on another work bench and I use it sort of like adjustable bench dogs. This was after I found that the clamp you show does not fit generic miter track because the bolt head is a unique size/shape.
> 
> ...


Well I was going to put them on a router table but after seeing some work benches I think I'm going to build a seperate work station slash out feed table and make a seperate double router table with Incra accessories .
Glad I see these kregs in use as it's changed my whole approach . Thanks for the input Keith , Mike also uses these and I believe there a great product


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I was going to put them on a router table but after seeing some work benches I think I'm going to build a seperate work station slash out feed table and make a seperate double router table with Incra accessories .
> Glad I see these kregs in use as it's changed my whole approach . Thanks for the input Keith , Mike also uses these and I believe there a great product


Ha ha ha. Just gimme a hint and I will find things for you to think about. You won't ever get caught up! :sarcastic:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Ha ha ha. Just gimme a hint and I will find things for you to think about. You won't ever get caught up! :sarcastic:


That's what I'm afraid of . The shields are down to 10% , she can't take another hit ! 
(The visa that is lol)


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am planning to build a Kreg based Klamp top for the router station that will be interchangeable with my router top.

Might as well make the best use of an already built table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I am planning to build a Kreg based Klamp top for the router station that will be interchangeable with my router top.
> 
> Might as well make the best use of an already built table.


Sure looking forward to seeing this . Knowing you it's going to be Awesome ! 
That's an interesting idea , but not sure of an easy process to remove and change tables . Can you share how the tables will be secured to the bottom?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Sure looking forward to seeing this . Knowing you it's going to be Awesome !
> That's an interesting idea , but not sure of an easy process to remove and change tables . Can you share how the tables will be secured to the bottom?


The router table just sits on top of my table with blocks to keep it from sliding in the X axis. It has plenty of weight with the router and lift that it is not going anywhere.

The clamping top does not have any weight so I am thinking of using the same blocks on the top but drill the sides and use some wooden dowels or metal pins to hold it securely in the Y axis. Remember, there is a two inch torsion box in the top. I can do any number of things with that gap between the table top and the drawer areas.

The top that is not in use could hang off the back of the table. May pose a challenge with the vacuum port when in use so I may just make a shelf above the router station on the wall to hold the tops. Either way, it is going to take up a lot less space than separate tables.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gee Brad I just had a thought about your interchangeable tables , magnets?

Ok maybe not as they wouldn't secure the table well enough


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Gee Brad I just had a thought about your interchangeable tables , magnets?
> 
> Ok maybe not as they wouldn't secure the table well enough


Then you have not had dealings with some of these rare earth magnets. You and I could not pull some of them apart with both hands!

Or better yet, use metal plate on the bottom and use an electrical magnet to engage once on the top! (as more money spills out of his pockets to prove it can be done and that no one else has done it..................:jester:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> (as more money spills out of his pockets to prove it can be done and that no one else has done it..................:jester:


lol that pretty much sums it up


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own the Kreg Clamps and have one plate mortised in to a work table top. It was very useful but limited. Then I bought Kreg Pocket hole jig and ...

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/33770-clamping-table.html

I use 3/8 track and the Kreg clamp works fine with my clamping table.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

paduke said:


> I own the Kreg Clamps and have one plate mortised in to a work table top. It was very useful but limited. Then I bought Kreg Pocket hole jig and ...
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/33770-clamping-table.html
> 
> I use 3/8 track and the Kreg clamp works fine with my clamping table.


Bill I checked out your link and you are well outfitted . Looks like I have a long ways to go in this hobby


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

paduke said:


> I own the Kreg Clamps and have one plate mortised in to a work table top. It was very useful but limited. Then I bought Kreg Pocket hole jig and ...
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/33770-clamping-table.html
> 
> I use 3/8 track and the Kreg clamp works fine with my clamping table.


Somehow, I must have missed your original post. That is a pretty spanky looking clamp table.
Mike


----------



## floridagramps (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought Kreg Klamp track and thru bolted a right angle configuration to a 2x4 piece of 3/4 ply. The track is mounted flush w plywood surface. Makes a great assembly table when using pocket hole joinery. I cart mine back and forth between Florida in the winter and maine in summer.

I think building this into a router table that does double duty as a worktable is a terriific idea. Installing Sears rollaway tables into table base as someone suggested is also a great idea.

I have mounted my chop saw and bench top drill press on sears rollaway tables and this works well in my cramped garage shop in Florida


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I used the Woodpecker Dual Purpose track, instead of the Kreg, but it all works pretty much the same.

Here is my new assembly table top that I can swap with my router table top.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Somehow, I must have missed your original post. That is a pretty spanky looking clamp table.
> Mike


Thanks Mike. I have really enjoyed using it and it seems to be able to adapt to all my projects beautifully.


----------



## JohnBFisher (Sep 3, 2014)

If you want just a T Track, then Incra does provide a couple of diffeent T Tracks. Their "plain" T Track:










Or their T Track "Plus":










I personally prefer the Hart Design Utili-Track:


----------

